# A Betta Story



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

As the truck hits every bump possible, I'm one heartbeat closer to dying. And wherever I'm headed, I hope it's some place with halfway _decent_ food. I extremely dislike flakes. I dream of pellets, maybe some freeze-dried blood worms...

I look at my brother next to me. He's probably already *dead*, I thought. Maybe he was even sleeping. I swam in circles hoping we would reach our destination soon. Then this would _all_ be over. I would be in a place where I had some chance of finding a home. Soon enough, I thought.

It was nearing the end of the day as they unloaded me and my family into the store. The people were not the slightest bit gentle, I thought they might be nicer than the people who put me INTO the truck. I was annoyed by how they treated us like a toy; they handled us like we are _nothing_. It's just not fair, I thought. Why couldn't we live in something else but a cup for the time being? Just a bigger plastic bowl would be nicer. Just a gallon would make a big difference. 'Just a gallon...' That ran through my head for the rest of the day. I could barely sleep, not knowing where I would be tommorow...

Thanks for reading Part 1 of A Betta Story! All constructive criticism/suggestions welcomed. Part 2 Coming Soon!


----------



## Titus Flame (May 15, 2010)

Please write more, and as a suggustion, I have read a lot of betta stories where the main character has a buddy. I like those ones alot, so maybe you could have the betta have a friend?


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

A Betta Story Part 2

I woke up with the sun shining through the pet store windows. All the workers were coming in, groggy as ever, and they started to feed us. This wasn't too bad! At least we get clean water... Sometimes...

I ate my pellets happily. Then I noticed that they switched the fish around; I was next to a turquoise veil tail. He waved his fins at me. I waved back. "What a nice veil tail!" I said quietly to myself. Those were the only words I had said out loud in a long time. Hopefully I would find a nice, loving home soon. One with... you know, clean water.

I was flaring at Turquoise (my new name for my friend) when I noticed that a little boy picked him up. "Noooo! You can't leave!" I flared at the boy standing in front of me until I was exhausted and went to sleep. I would probably never see Turquoise ever again. He was gone.


----------



## Titus Flame (May 15, 2010)

BettasForever said:


> A Betta Story Part 2
> 
> I woke up with the sun shining through the pet store windows. All the workers were coming in, groggy as ever, and they started to feed us. This wasn't too bad! At least we get clean water... Sometimes...
> 
> ...


Awsome! Please write more!


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

A Betta Story Part 3

I can't believe I had already lost one friendship with a fish in the pet shop. He was taken away from me. I was sad; maybe even depressed just because of a fish I barely communicated with. It was shocking to me that I was picked up by the same little boy a day later:

"Mom, I'm SURE I'm responsible to have 2 fish."

"Are you sure? I'm putting you in charge of cleaning the tanks, feeding, and everything..."

"Yes Mom, I'm sure. Besides, he's the most pretty blue/green/red betta fish I've ever seen!"

"OK, fine! You have to remember to cle-..."

"I will. I promise."

They picked out the most splendid 2 gallon tank they could find with an airstone, light...

A Betta Story Part 4

I arrived home after being in the car. The nice boy put his warm hands around my cup to calm be down and reduce the shaking of the car. Before I knew it I was floating in the cup in my new home. They added blue glass gravel, two plastic plants, and turned the light on and the airstone. It was a wonderful moment. I knew just being in this tank would make me happier. Especially with a boy that looked like he knew what he was doing. This was going to be great. Especially that I could flare at the other lovely fish the boy had next to my tank... 

TURQUOISE?!

Part 5 Coming Soon!


----------



## Titus Flame (May 15, 2010)

[


BettasForever said:


> A Betta Story Part 3
> 
> I can't believe I had already lost one friendship with a fish in the pet shop. He was taken away from me. I was sad; maybe even depressed just because of a fish I barely communicated with. It was shocking to me that I was picked up by the same little boy a day later:
> 
> ...


Great Story! More!


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Probably tommorow. Stay tuned


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

Can't wait to hear what happens next ^.^


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

A Betta Story Part 5

Turquoise?! I couldn't believe my fishy eyes when I saw him looking at me in the other tank next to me. We could flare and chat all day, my luck was unbelievable. I couldn't believe it! It was wonderful! This was probably the most lovely thing that ever happened to me. I ate bubbles from the airstone all day, and it was a great life for me. One day, Turquoise and I had an interesting conversation about our lives before the 'cup'. "Well, I just kept falling out of the bubble nest! My dad had to constantly pick me up and put me back into a new bubble!" I said. "Yeah, that's basically what kept happening to me too. It was sad because the breeding tank my father was put into had alot of sharp plants, so every time he would dive down to get me, he would end up tearing his fins! They finally got some silk plants, but that didn't help because his fins were already ripped up. You can tell they had no clue how to breed because I was kept in a bowl, and bowls are nothing to flare over. The tank was dirty, so my dad had fin rot and died shortly after we got our colors. My life as a baby betta were not fun." Turquoise said. "I'm lucky to be alive today!" Poor Turquoise. It was so sad that he had to live such a life. "That's so sad! What kept you going?" I said, flapping my tail fin.
"I knew I would make a good friend. You know, a friend like you."


----------



## Titus Flame (May 15, 2010)

Please write more!


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

Fantastic Story I can't wait to read your next one!!


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

A Betta Story Part 6

My days in the tank were great. Me and Turquoise chatted all day. Finally, early in the morning the boy came out to feed me. He hadn't named me or Turquoise yet but I imagine that maybe by tonight he would be ready to give us our names, or at least one of them. He dropped in one pellet and a bloodworm, and did the same for Turquoise's tank. Then he would come back around night time (I knew this because that's what the boy's mom would say when it got dark.) and do the same, only with 1 pellet for each of us. This was fun because he played a little game with us at night: He would drop the pellet onto the bubbling airstone and watch it float around until we got it. It was fun, and the only source of entertainment we could get. Until one day, he didn't come back until late at night. When he DID come back, he set down a bag labeled "Petsmart" next to my tank. I didn't know what was in it, but there was definitely SOMETHING in it. I couldn't make out what it was from my tank, but, as I said, there was something in it...


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

OOOoooooOOo! Suspense!
I love this story! More!


----------



## Titus Flame (May 15, 2010)

Please write more! I gotta know what's in the bag. I'll guess it's a female betta!


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

*A Betta Story Part 7*

Two days went buy until the boy finally took the 'thing' out of the bag. It happened to be nothing but a tank decoration for my aquarium. "It's pretty neat!" I thought. He cleaned my tank that Saturday, washed the new decoration, and put it in, along with me shortly after. It was a cute little plastic rock cave that I could hide in. I loved it! I rested either on top of it, or in it. When he turned my tank light off at night I rested my fins on the gravel until the sun rose. When he fed me he played his little 'game'. All was great. Sometimes the boy would get sick with a cold and his mom or dad would feed me. His dad would tap on the glass and irritate me so I flared constantly for him to stop, I didn't want to revisit the whole 'truck' issue. A week later the boy came home with some delicious blood worms that I could eat. I talked to Turquoise to no end.
One day when I woke up, Turquoise was not in his tank. I circled my tank, looking at his from all different angles until I gave up. Did Turquoise die? Oh, how sad I would be! When I got sick of my tank decorations I would talk to Turquoise. He was always entertaining me. What would I do? I had to find out straight away.

_______________________
*A Betta Story Part 8*

I flared, I acted sick, I did everything for a couple days to make the owners think I was sick. Maybe they would take me to the pet store. Maybe they took night back because he was sick. Maybe I could GET sick so I could stay with him. He was my best friend. I really wanted him to come back. The boy cried because of the way I 'acted' sick. He didn't want to lose me either. It was either Turquoise or my owner. It was extremely hard to make everyone happy, including myself. I still acted sick, all through the week until the family took me to the pet store. There was constant chatter and crying until the pet store took me away into a back room. She put me in a cup with blue water and sprinkled something into my cup. I was sad. They put me in the back where the sick fish go. I stayed there for a couple of days. It was horrible. I made a bad choice. Chances are Turquoise HAD died, and was never to be seen again. Although he could be here amongst the few sick bettas that WERE here. What if he was? No, probably not. I would never see him again. And I would probably never see myself again. Nope. This was the end of me. I lie down, gave my owner the best wishes, and went to sleep.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
When I woke up I was feeling great. I had been put back with all the healthy, lively bettas! I saw a flash of blue and green and swerved in my cup. It couldn't have been Turquoise. This betta had too much green to be Turquoise. Then again, he was frantically trying to attack me from his cup. It WAS Turquoise! I couldn't believe it! We had been reunited!


----------



## Titus Flame (May 15, 2010)

Please write more!


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

I will write more tommorow. By the way, the boy in the story is not me. None of this really happened. Im a girl, I just thought I could use a boy to spice it up. Pretty awesome story so far, right?


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Sorry for being so off schedule, I will post Part 9 and maybe even 10 tommorow.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice story! But it looks like you ripped off one of the story titles! LOL J/K


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

I haven't had any time to post anything this weekend, and I need to think of something good. Part 9 will come when it comes.


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

A Betta Story Part 9 (Finally!)

Me and Turquoise did as we always did. We swam in circles, flared, *everything.*
People came and went. I had a good life, even in a cup. They treated everyone nicely. All the bettas were active and healthy. This was great! I only wish someone would pick me and Turquoise. Finally one day a woman came with 2 little girls. The woman picked up Turquoise and one of the two little girls grabbed me. They both looked at me with amazement. They walked with me throughout the store, and I smiled at Turquoise. Finally, I thought. I knew that this family was the right one for me. They picked up some delicious betta food and other betta supplies. They bought a sure lot of stuff! Finally they checked out. Me and Turquoise were on our way to a wonderful new home. The two girls took me and Turquoise and the mom drove home. The girls sat us down on a windowsill when we arrived. After a couple hours I started to get extremely disappointed. There wasn't any type of betta home anywhere. It was extremely boring until there was a loud banging noise at the door. A man ran down a stairs, took a good look at us, and opened the door. A large rectangular box arrived. A man wearing a uniform rolled it into another room. There was chatter and then the man left. Me and Turquoise tried to look at what it was. We tried every angle of our cups but couldn't see it. We went to sleep and never saw the box (or what was in it) ever again...

Part 10 Ccoming shortly.


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

wait so when a betta would get sick people would just take it to the petstore? weird


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

bettamaniac said:


> wait so when a betta would get sick people would just take it to the petstore? weird


They are people that don't know how to take care of a betta properly.


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

*part 10 will be up this week! Be patient!*


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

BettasForever said:


> *part 10 will be up this week! Be patient!*


We'll try! lol


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

So sorry about the story, guys. I just didn't have the time. I'll try to give you guys each part as soon as I can. So sorry. :3 And now for...

THE ANTICIPATED BETTA STORY PART 10!

We were in our cups for the next week. We were fed and cared by the mother while the girls were at school. A large clear box was on a table in the living room. We had never seen the cardboard box again. We expected this to be a tank, in which it was. Perhaps it was cycling. We didn't know. We just saw a bunch of what looked to be silk plants and a big black net/plastic thing dividing the huge tank. We were put in seperate 2 gallons right before the tank finished cycling. Then we were placed back into our cups, and then before we knew it the cups we were in were being floating in the massive divided tank. I was delirious from not getting enough sleep, so I kept ramming my head into the side of the cup until I finally realized I'd be in this cup for the next 24 hours adjusting to the tank water. Another thing that stressed me out big time was the constant flow of the air stick. It kept smacking my cup against the wall. One of the girls pointed at me and Turquoise and the mom came over, fidgeted with something, and the air stick turned off. I was finally in peace, I could sleep...

I was in my tank the next morning. I saw Turquoise, and I waved. He waved back, and we talked in between the divider until we decided to explore our new surroundings. It was funny because each side had a different feel; mine was Asian and his was... neon colors, haha. He had it goin' on: rainbow gravel, little neon plants, and a cool cave. I had a big pagoda, glass gravel, and big, soft green plants. My side held the heater, his side held the thermometer and filter. I'm guessing the girls picked out stuff for Turquoise's side, and the parents were in charge of mine. Oh well, I sure did like my big soft plant. It was huge! I loved to rest in it. My pagoda was a nice place to go when the girls forgot to put the tank light out. It totally blocked it out so i didn't mind if they left it on. They took care of us nicely. It was a good life, and I hoped that it STAYED a good life.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

BettasForever said:


> So sorry about the story, guys. I just didn't have the time. I'll try to give you guys each part as soon as I can. So sorry. :3 And now for...
> 
> THE ANTICIPATED BETTA STORY PART 10!
> 
> ...


Yay! Great job!


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

A Betta Story Part 11

Everything was fine until one day me and Turquoise came down with a serious case of what seemed to be fin rot. My veil-like fins seemed to be melting away, a burning sensation; almost like someone setting my fins on fire, but, under water. The symptoms of fin rot became worse. They treated me but the burning was so intense... I started to become lethargic and slowly drifted to the bottom of the tank... 

...............................................................................................................
End of series. I will be starting a new one soon.


----------



## Titus Flame (May 15, 2010)

Did he die?


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Aww, great story... To bad he died though...


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

He died!?!?!? Why?!? Great story though!


----------

